# All time favorite NFL moment?



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

hey i remeber that game i was out ice fishing. wasn't it like '95 or '96???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> What is the one thing or game that really stands out for you!
> For me it was the one and only game I have ever gone to. Elway in the Metrodome!!!! Come from behind touchdown pass to McCaffrey with 5 seconds left! The whole game I had strangers around me giving me sh!t, but I got the last laugh.
> The superbowls were great too, but they got to be kind of an everyday thing for us!
> That's also why I live in yesteryear!


Geez, What time did happy hour start for you today!!!!! :drunk:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Wood pecker !!

Did you take in any of those midgets home with you that night? I heard they were looking for a place to stay. haha


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

1. Favre's superbowl win over the Pats
2. Andersons missed FG that put the Falcons in the superbowl.
3. The Cardinals last second TD over the Vikes that put the Packers in the playoffs. The Sioux Falls Argus Leader had big bold headlines "VIKINGS CHOKE" that I have framed in my living room and on my ice shack door.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow, the Purple are getting hammered, so I'll post up a few of my favorites. 
-The '98 win over the Pack in Lambeau (snapping their streak)
-The Vikes 2004 playoff victory in Lambeau. 
-The Vikings beating the Giants in the playoffs in '97 with the onside kick.
-Every game of the '98 season (except the Bucs and the Dirty Birds)
Yah, yah, yah I know the Vikings trophy case is empty, but I would rather the Vikings go 0-16 every year the rest of my life than ever cheer for the Packers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> 3. The Cardinals last second TD over the Vikes that put the Packers in the playoffs


I can still hear PA screaming on his mic about that TD.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
THE CARDINALS HAVE JUST KNOCKED THE VIKINGS OUT OF THE PLAYOFFS!!!!!!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

janet jaksons boob!! now i'm no justin timberlake fan, but that was one hell of a move to get past the defense, although it may have been an attempted screen pass, because jackson did little to thwart the oncoming blitz :beer:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

2 more great vikes playoff moments...

#1 Drew Pearson

#2 Darin Nelson vs. Wash


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Every Vikes win over the Packers and Cowboys.Favorite has to be Randy Moss as a rookie ripping the Packers a new one. :beer:

Second favorite.....Moss "mooning" the faithful at Lambeau. :bowdown:

By the way NDJ.....I saw that Drew Pearson moment live at the old Met. uke:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Bashing the Packers on school time? What about the children? This is a real abuse of the taxpayers hard earned money and on Valetines day to boot! Aern't we supposed to share the love today? LOL


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Prep time......Only my wife is my Valentine.....surely not a Packer fan. 8)


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The Moss moon over Green bay. Top notch. :thumb:

T.O's last second catch in San fran. to beat the packers.  :lol:

Michael Strahan sacking Faver for the record. I mean Brett did him a favor by lying down. Publicity stunt? I think so. Drama drama drama :wink: :lol:

John Elways helicopter spin in the endzone to beat the pack in the superbowl. 

Vick lighting it up in Lambeau in Favers perfect weather 30 deg. or colder and snow knocking the pack out of the playoffs. The better QB won. k:

The packers blowing the big halftime lead in 2005 against the vikes in the dome and the vikes kick the last second field goal to win. 

Watching the Vikings/ Lions at the old Met on a crisp, clear, fall afternoon and seeing Tarkenton, Foreman, Eller, Page, Marshall, Rashad, to name a few. Classic football at it's best. Vikes won 17-7.
:beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Tator said:


> > 3. The Cardinals last second TD over the Vikes that put the Packers in the playoffs
> 
> 
> I can still hear PA screaming on his mic about that TD.
> ...


As a vikings fan for some odd reason i can still replay that one.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Where the hell is Remmi? I'm getting ripped apart by a pack of purple wolves, help me!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Watching Jim Marshall run the wrong way for a TD.

Watching the "Purple People Eaters" play defense.....only complete defensive line to ever start the pro bowl.

Watching Alan Page when he was PO'd....only defensive player to be league MVP.

Watching "MR Scrambler" Fran Tarkington run around like a chicken with his head cut off and no one being able to catch him.

Watching "Boom Boom" Bill Brown run over people.

Watching Bud Grant's teams practice standing for the National Anthem.

Watching the Vikes beat the Bears in their very first game,and hearing George Halas call his team ....."a bunch of pussies."


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Where the hell is Remmi? I'm getting ripped apart by a pack of purple wolves, help me!!!


He knows better than to enter this!!!!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I've been trying to avoid this childlike discussion and act like an adult, but WHO THE HELL AM I KIDDING :lol:

My favorite NFL moment.........definately my first game at Lambeau Field about 8-9 years ago. It was opening day for the regular season and the pack were hosting the Raiders. The Raider faithfull were out in full gear.....think face painting, spiked shoulder pads, drunk beyond belief :beer:

Anyways the pack were down 4 or 5 and Favre completed a touchdown pass to back up tight end Jeff Tommeson (sp?) with 17 seconds to go. We were sitting in the endzone and I got completely drenched with beer as the crowd jumped to their feet to cheer!!

MY 2nd FAVORITE MOMENT...........Favre announcing he was returning next season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I must admit, I also LOVE the call that PA gave when he yelled NOOOOOOOOOOOO in their loss........SENDING THE PACK TO THE PLAYOFFS !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

remmi, you must enjoy your 2nd favorite moment quite often, what for the last 5 years??? every year he has to announce it, by this year, it was BORING!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine would have to be the hail mary at the end of the second half to moss who flipped it over his shoulder to moore for the TD or the td for greenbay in overtime vs the vikes with the ball bouncing of the CB shoulder on top of i beleive Freeman as hes laying on the ground, who ran in for the TD-What a heads up play


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

USSapper said:


> the td for greenbay in overtime vs the vikes with the ball bouncing of the CB shoulder on top of i beleive Freeman as hes laying on the ground, who ran in for the TD-What a heads up play


Can you say Immaculate Reception 2 !!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Ole and Sven die and wake up in hell. The devil stops
in and sees them
dressed in parkas and mittens, warming themselves
around the fire.
The devil asks them, "What are you doing? Isn't it hot
enough for you?"

Ole replies, "Vell, you know, ve're from nordern
Minnesota , da land of
snow an ice, an ve're yust happy fer a chance to varm
up a little bit, don't you know."

Later when the devil returns to the room of the two
guys from Minnesota , he finds them in T-shirts, grilling
walleye and drinking beer. The devil is astonished.

"Everyone down here is in misery and you two seem to
be enjoying yourselves."
Sven replies, "Vell, ya know, ve don't git too much
varm veather back home in Minnesota, so ve've got ta haff
a fish fry vhen da veather's dis nice."

The devil is so furious he can't see straight.
Finally, he comes up with the answer. The two guys love the heat because they have been cold all their lives. So, the devil decides to turn
off all the heat in hell.

The next morning, the temperature is 40 below zero.
Every person living in hell is shivering something awful. 
Icicles are hanging everywhere.

The devil smiles and heads for the room where Ole
and Sven are living and finds them back in their parka and mittens.They
are jumping up and down, cheering, yelling and screaming
like mad men.

The devil is dumbfounded. "I can't understand.When I
turn up the heat you're happy. Now it's freezing cold and you're
still happy. What's wrong with you two?" Ole and Sven looked
at the devi l in surprise and say, "Vell, don't ya
know? If hell is froze over, dat must mean the Vikings yust won da
Super Bowl!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Can you say Immaculate Reception 2 !!


 uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

If I remember right, the immaculate reception 2 happened in OT. And the only reason that game went to OT is because Mitch Freeking Berger couldn't hold onto a snap for a game winning field goal from the 5 yard line. Not only did he botch the hold, he decided to roll out and throw an interception in the end zone ON 3RD DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One of my WORST ALL TIME NFL MEMORIES.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

jgat i'm with ya on the hole 0-16 bit. its to bad that the vikings have had the worst luck. but when they do win it (hope i get to see it) i will say i have been hear the hole time load and proud.


----------

